# Origin startet nicht mehr (msvcp100.dll fehlt)



## Niklas434 (26. November 2013)

Fehler steht oben hab es bereits hiermit (http://www.microsoft.com/de-de/download/details.aspx?id=14632) versucht leider ohne erfolg. 

Ich hab ein paar magix testversionen installiert wahrscheinlich ist da was passiert oO. Ein Screenshot des Fehler füg ich hinzu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robstar85 (26. November 2013)

hier mal ein paar Lösungsvorschlage:

1. Origin schon neu installiert?

2.Eingabeaufforderung starten und regsvr32 msvcp100.dll eintippen

3. mal die x86 Version vom Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package installieren (klingt blöd, soll aber helfen)

4. es gibt noch Download your missing .dll files - DLL-files.com


----------



## Niklas434 (26. November 2013)

Alles Probiert ohne Erfolg ....der witz ist .dll ist vorhanden trotzdem taucht diese Fehlermeldung auf, sogar bei einer neuinstallation.


----------



## Robstar85 (26. November 2013)

liegt sie nur in diesem ordner C:\Windows\System32

sie sollte bei 64Bit System auch hier liegen C:\Windows\SysWOW64

und noch ne blöde Frage: Rechner mal neu gestartet nach den installationen?


----------



## Niklas434 (26. November 2013)

Sie liegt in beiden Ordnern ...einglück hab ich vergessen die Systemwiederherstellung zu Deaktivieren hatte zufällig ein Punkt von Gestern und es geht wieder. 

Eigentlich hätte ich sie Deaktiviert haben müssen, da ich ne ssd hab.  Irgendwie hab ich das als 8.1 Installiert hab vergessen...zum glück.



Trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Robstar85 (26. November 2013)

Die Systemwiederherstellung wäre mein nächster Vorschlag gewesen  
und die solltest du auf keinen Fall deaktivieren. Auch nicht wegen ner SSD. Wer setzt eigentlich solche Gerüchte in die Welt das man die deaktivieren soll. In einem Fehlerfall ist die unbezahlbar und es steht in keinem Verhältnis zu einem Leistungsgewinn oder Speicherplatzverbrauch sie zu deaktivieren.


----------

